# Introducing the all-new Vossen Hybrid Forged HF-2 Wheel



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

* Introducing the all-new Vossen Hybrid Forged HF-2 Wheel!!*






Available in 19, 20, 21, 22" diameters and a *new 24" size* with various widths available starting at $499 per wheel. The Hybrid Forged HF-2 is also now available in 2 standard colors and 9 optional solid finishes!

MORE INFO: http://vossenwheels.com/wheel/hf-2/

*Vossen Hybrid Forged HF-2 Wheel in Standard Finishes Below*


















































































http://vossenwheels.com/wheel/hf-2/

*Contact us at 305-463-778 | Email- [email protected] *
​


----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Vossen Wheels (Mar 6, 2018)

*Vossen HF-2 Wheel | Textured Bronze | Hybrid Forged Series*

http://vossenwheels.com/wheel/hf-2/





​


----------

